# June 25 Freeport, TX Snapper Charter $200 1 Spot left



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Members
100% Positive Feedback
8 0 0
452 posts
0 warning points
LocationTexas
Disable Ads:Yes
Posted 11 June 2015 - 07:47 PM
Ok i have got a charter for June 25. It is departing from Freeport, TX.

We will be going out for red snapper (maybe kings, ling's, dorado, etc.)on a 36 ft yellowfin. Great captain and deckhand too.

We don't have to spend too much time targeting Red Snapper so we will likey have time for other stuff

Price is only $1200 and divide that by six. So only $200 fuel included

My phone number is 832-691-5976 or [email protected]

Feel free to ask any questions.
List
1)wwen ***PAID***
2)wwen ***PAID***
3)Akkording (Peter) ***PAID***
4)Adolfo ***PAID***
5)Semipro ***PENDING***
6)

Waiting List:
1)Steven

Last times Haul:
image.jpg image.jpg 
Boat:
image.jpg


----------

